# acceptance



## kr123 (Jan 8, 2011)

okay so im sure almost every person who has gotten through the dp/dr experience had to first accept the fact that they had it.

so this can be hard for some and easy for others , it can take some time but you will get their, it is i think the only way to move forward!
so the first thing you have to do is say to yourself i accept this experience and im grateful for it! -your prob thinking like i was , "yea right i will never accept this crazy, depressing, uneasy, weird, horrible, scary experience, let alone be GRATEFUL FOR IT!!!"
but trust me it will help you move on!
accept and be grateful for it because it will make you stronger in the end and you should come out a better person
find a lesson in this experience ,maybe its possible you needed to learn one, -i know i did!
this most likely will NOT be the rest of your life unless you let it!

i know that you might feel that if you accept it you have lost the battle, you havent lost the battle your just making amends with it!
once you stop fighting it and stop lettin it make you feel bad or anxious then it will be much easier to manage and you will be able to move on and do other things that can help!

then you can move on to relieving your stress that you are most likely under!
- excersize, eat healthy, take vitamins, laugh , dance, sing ,be silly, live in the moment, take things lightly, pray, love, go out, have fun, get busy, make friends , and continue living your life!

be grateful and move on 
you can do it! , i did!







good luck!!


----------



## Gypsy85 (Sep 23, 2010)

Thank you so much for your post, it is very inspiring









Just one question: I can accept almost everything DP brings along now. These strange bodily experiences, the racing heart, the sweating, this not-feeling-completely-yourself, the detachment from the outside, the concentrations problems etc. etc. What I CANNOT accept is the fact that I cannot really feel joy.

How did you handle this one?


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Do you guys find acceptance is a choice you can make?


----------



## Gypsy85 (Sep 23, 2010)

Hmmm... I think it is a mixture of hitting rock bottom and refusing to give in. I don't think you can decide to accept something, but it is just my 2sense


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Gypsy85 said:


> Hmmm... I think it is a mixture of hitting rock bottom and refusing to give in. I don't think you can decide to accept something, but it is just my 2sense


I know I need to accept yet I keep fighting, it feels like a defeat and giving in to accept so maybe I haven't hit real rock bottom yet


----------



## kr123 (Jan 8, 2011)

How do you feel joy?
-for me i coulnt even feel sad , i would cry and not actually feel sad , like my body was sad but i wasnt , it was weird
anyway to feel joy you kinda have to fake it till you make it , do things that make you feel joy and quit questioning if you are feeling joy and if you do question it simply say yes to yourself and believe it! good luck







i know it may seem impossible but you can do it dont give up!

Do i think acceptance is your choice?
-thats like asking if getting mad is a choice
yes i think it pretty much is ,but it can be hard and may seem impossible, but you have control of how you react to things!

hope this helps


----------



## Gypsy85 (Sep 23, 2010)

kr123 said:


> How do you feel joy?
> -for me i coulnt even feel sad , i would cry and not actually feel sad , like my body was sad but i wasnt , it was weird
> anyway to feel joy you kinda have to fake it till you make it* , do things that make you feel joy and quit questioning if you are feeling *joy and if you do question it simply say yes to yourself and believe it! good luck
> 
> ...


Lol, this is EXACTLY what I do







I do fun stuff and even feel it is nice, but I start questioning: "Was this really fun? I mean REALLY?" so often that in the end I end by saying: "No, it was not."

Thank you very much for your advice


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

"_Acceptance is a person's agreement to experience a situation, to follow a process or condition (often a negative or uncomfortable situation) without attempting to change it, protest, or exit._" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acceptance

This must be a different kind of acceptance. It sounds like resignation, which wouldn't be so good.

Perhaps what we need to accept is that DP/DR will heal/resolve at its own pace. We may be able to assist but we need great patience, otherwise anxiety and discouragement flare and these can feed the disorder.

Perhaps rock bottom is when we have exhausted ourselves completely with panic and realize it isn't working for us - the end of a tantrum.


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

Visual Dude said:


> "_Acceptance is a person's agreement to experience a situation, to follow a process or condition (often a negative or uncomfortable situation) without attempting to change it, protest, or exit._" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acceptance
> 
> This must be a different kind of acceptance. It sounds like resignation, which wouldn't be so good.
> 
> ...


Well maybe this is the appropriate way to go about recovering. I agree with kr123 totally that we have to accept it, that's how i first "progressed" and at one point i was actually doing better each day, and the nearest i got was like 85% feeling well. But im doing that good these days, don't know why, but thats not to say it wont happen again, and that goes for everyone i guess. But maybe its not really resignation, i personally believe that one should perhaps accept that we have this uncomfortable condition and it could stick around for a while, because really, if we try to recover, not saying the techniques don't work, but if we try and fail, individuals will just get stressed, and it will make them worse. Maybe resignation is the way of recovering? Not saying we should give up hope, NEVER IN A MILLION YEARS, but don't you think if someone accepted this for life, even if they cant stand living with it for another second, they could in theory have more chance of recovering? If someone has had it for years and lost hope, and just ignores it and accepts it, maybe after time it will gradually fade off. Just a thought. I have always wondered about that.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

Try using 'acknowledge' instead of 'accept'.


----------



## kr123 (Jan 8, 2011)

i kinda agree and understand what everyone is saying , heres an analogy or a different way to look at it

think of dp/dr as a person you hate that is at your work or school everyday and you start off fighting with them but that doesn't solve anything and it just makes it worse , this person isn't going any where anytime soon so you have to just accept the fact that you will be around them all the time and maybe even forgive them and its much easier to live without fighting this person. be civil with your dp/dr im not saying give up the fight im just saying you dont have to fight it in the first place.

stop thinking of the problem and focus on the solution and your life

"life is 10% what happens to you and 90% how you react to it"

also i would like to add another thaught, 
you also have to accept your life as a whole not just the dp/dr part or episode, i think not accepting your life could actually be one of the triggers to dp/dr.

i wish the best to all of you dont give up hope , keep on keepin on , if i knew more about this i would share but im also learning as well , but im sure this is a major step in recovering and moving on , so take it!!


----------



## Fabricio (Dec 22, 2010)

change the way we think, greatly eases burden


----------



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

I say it like Eckhart does. Resignation is agreeing to be stuck in the mud and not trying to get out of it. Acceptance is noticing that you are stuck in the mud and then trying to figure out a way out of the mud. It doesnt mean however to resist and to suffer while your in the mud as that makes you sink deeper into it.

Figure out how your DP works, why its there can be a good way of working towards recovery as many sufferers have other reasons than pot smoking for getting there.

What i do is i try not to fear it and accept that its there...However i do not just let the thoughts i have go by...i question alot of them and then i try to percieve my world in a different way than the DP tells me.


----------



## Emir (Nov 20, 2010)

...


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

As the Borg (and Vogons) say, “Resistance is futile”.


----------

